# Help Need load for 44 mag, 200 gr xtp Accurate #7



## bashfull (Nov 6, 2013)

I have a supply of 200 gr xtp's for 44 magnum
I have accurate #7 Powder
Anyone have a 44 magnum handgun load for the above please?


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

The Accurate powder manual lists data for a 200 grain Nosler JHP.
The range of charges listed for that bullet and AA#7 powder are: MIN - 16.8 grs. / MAX - 18.7 grs.
Velocities from. 7.5" Ruger Redhawk are 1353fps/1538fps respectively.

Hornady lists data for their 200 gr. XTP and AA #7 powder somewhat the same. (btw - what manuals do you have?)
MIN. - 15.8 grs. / MAX. - 19.0. Velocities listed by Hornady - from the same style Ruger - are about 50 fps. slower than the Accurate data.
Pete


----------

